# Pigeon eggs are for the crows...



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

My husband and I have been saving up the newly laid eggs to make a pigeon egg omelet or tiny deviled eggs  but now I'm thinking that I'm going to give our excess eggs to the crows! I was reading an article about feeding crows and they suggested that their favorite food is eggs. They made a makeshift nest and used chicken eggs but I was thinking that if they protect my birds from the hawks, then the excess eggs can go to the crows. It'll be their little gift for the protection. I'll update to let yunz know how it goes!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"they made a makeshift nest and used chicken eggs."..........????????????



what does that mean?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Lynnwood Lofts said:


> My husband and I have been saving up the newly laid eggs to make a pigeon egg omelet or tiny deviled eggs  but now I'm thinking that I'm going to give our excess eggs to the crows! I was reading an article about feeding crows and they suggested that their favorite food is eggs. They made a makeshift nest and used chicken eggs but I was thinking that if they protect my birds from the hawks, then the excess eggs can go to the crows. It'll be their little gift for the protection. I'll update to let yunz know how it goes!!


I too give off the unwanted eggs to cats or crows, sometimes blew the yolk and white, fill it with sand and make dummy eggs 

One thing, do not feed the eggs in the vicinity of the loft. They will soon relate the loft to eggs and you are inviting problems.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I leave the eggs out during the day i a spot for the crows, but remove them if they are left at night to help from attracting racoons, rats


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> One thing, do not feed the eggs in the vicinity of the loft. They will soon relate the loft to eggs and you are inviting problems.


Thanks Sreeshs! I wasn't sure about where I should put it. Do you think across the yard (about 150yards) would be sufficient or should I go further than that? I have a shed that has branches that hang over the roof and I can easily reach it so I was thinking that would be a good spot. It would be on the slope facing away from the loft. That way I can just grab the bowl on the way in at night so I don't attract the raccoons, etc.

Fortunately this flock of crow and our birds get along great. They've flown together many times and the crow don't seem to mind at all. I just want to feed them so they don't find something better and leave!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats about 137 meters, I think that should be fine.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"they make makeshift nest and use chicken eggs"

just wondering what that means..?


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> "they make makeshift nest and use chicken eggs"
> 
> just wondering what that means..?


"They made a makeshift nest and used chicken eggs" (A fake nest)
They make a nest in a bowl and put store bought chicken eggs in it. Crows steal eggs from other bird's nests to eat so they take the chicken eggs thinking they are stealing from a nest.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lynnwood Lofts said:


> "They made a makeshift nest and used chicken eggs" (A fake nest)
> They make a nest in a bowl and put store bought chicken eggs in it. Crows steal eggs from other bird's nests to eat so they take the chicken eggs thinking they are stealing from a nest.


oh... no need for the nest.. "my" crows here eat them right off the potting bench.. I'll post a pic later if you want.. it is about 4 or 5 of them that come get the eggs.


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> oh... no need for the nest.. "my" crows here eat them right off the potting bench.. I'll post a pic later if you want.. it is about 4 or 5 of them that come get the eggs.


Awesome!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they get them off out of the croc I put them in.... I like the crows..


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Lynnwood Lofts said:


> .... Crows steal eggs from other bird's nests to eat so they take the chicken eggs thinking they are stealing from a nest.


lol, crows are VERY highly intelligent, 
you could probably leave the eggs in an egg box & they would open it and take them out. 
We get loads of crows in town, normally around fast food car parks, its amazing to watch them. They stand on the bottom of an old bag of fries & tear it open, then pick up the bottom of the bag to empty out the bits they cant reach.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I put out two clear eggs this morning for the crows....They were gone in less then 30 minutes....Crows have sharp eyes....Just like our Racing Pigeons do.....Alamo


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

*crows*

crows will eat any left overs , any type of food


----------

